# I knew it was real!!!



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like they got one! a chupacabra. lol or in my opinion some poor do with mange.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/offbeat/2009/09/01/roldan.chupacabra.KSAT?iref=videosearch


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE!!! That is what the majority of the dogs look like down there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought they had longer snouts then that, looks like a regular dog that lost its hair.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw one of those in Calif. about 30 years ago. Italian hairless dog. :roll: :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Where are the DNA tests being conducted? Until those results are published I will remain a skeptic. 

It's just an ugly, poorly bred dog.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Coyote with mange is my bet.....real chupacabras don't look like that. I kept one as a pet a few years back, but it kept getting out at night and terrorizing the neighbors so I had to get rid of it.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

KD..... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a Chupacabra? I saw one on a brass pole in a strip club back East. _/O


----------

